# Do Neon Tetras school with any other fish (part. Gold Tetras or Harlequin Rasboras)?



## Akeath (May 12, 2009)

I just got 5 Gold Tetras to go in my 75 gallon (I'll eventually be getting 5 more), and to my delight I've found that they school with my 10 Harlequin Rasboras. I was considering getting Neon Tetras too, and was curious if they would school with the Harlequins or the Gold Tetras.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

All (or most) of the species in both families (tetra and rasbora) are shoaling fish by nature that live together in groups of varying numbers depending upon the species. They should always be maintained in groups of 6 minimum and more if you have space, which you certainly do. They are compatible with similar species, so occassionally they will shoal in mixed groups. Often this occurs when first introduced into a tank because they are "checking things out" and feel safer in numbers. It may or may not continue.

In my 90g and 115g Amazonian aquaria I have several groups of various tetras and I have three species of rasbora in my 70g Asian setup. In both cases, rarely do I see them mixing species, except just now and then. As they become more comfortable with the aquarium, they will tend to shoal together less even as individual species.

Neons would be a nice match with your existing fish (and I agree, another five of the gold tetras is a good idea). Black phantoms are another, they shoal together and contrast with what you have.

Byron.


----------

